# Let's go Massachusetts!



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 7, 2016)

we stand with you today, Here in New York. 

Come the fuck on East Coast let's get the recreation wagon rolling TODAY! Give the West a run for there money.

(Oh and good luck to the other states... Cali and Mass are the most likely)


----------



## jucee (Nov 8, 2016)

It did not pass.. honestly, reading the cringe worthy posts on social media from "certain" supporters made me not want to vote yes on 4. It embarrassed me to read spam on political sites with comments like "yo fuck everyone who doesnt vote yes on 4", "yall suck if you vote no.. ". I really want to restrain myself before I go onto a full on rant about how these people are an embarrassment to our community. Massachusetts is not compton.. we're not bum fuck sticksville in the middle of Alabama, our state is literally the hub of education and research in the world, the educated folks here who are wary of the consequences these laws can carry are not going to vote yes when they see a bunch of high school kids trying to promote #thuglife#420#$$nHoes#voteYesOn4...


----------



## CaliSmokes (Nov 8, 2016)

jucee said:


> It did not pass.. honestly, reading the cringe worthy posts on social media from "certain" supporters made me not want to vote yes on 4. It embarrassed me to read spam on political sites with comments like "yo fuck everyone who doesnt vote yes on 4", "yall suck if you vote no.. ". I really want to restrain myself before I go onto a full on rant about how these people are an embarrassment to our community. Massachusetts is not compton.. we're not bum fuck sticksville in the middle of Alabama, our state is literally the hub of education and research in the world, the educated folks here who are wary of the consequences these laws can carry are not going to vote yes when they see a bunch of high school kids trying to promote #thuglife#420#$$nHoes#voteYesOn4...


What? It's 53 to 47 No 23 percent reporting..


----------



## jucee (Nov 8, 2016)

holy crap..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 9, 2016)

We got it. .woot woot.  Looks like I might be starting a buisness.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone who wants to email me with business oppurtinities please do !

Congratulations Mass!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Wait until trump has the Feds sue Mass for lack of federal compliance. 

Weed War 3


----------



## chillychill (Nov 9, 2016)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Anyone who wants to email me with business oppurtinities please do !
> 
> Congratulations Mass!


I want coffee shops!!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 10, 2016)

chillychill said:


> I want coffee shops!!!!


Probably never happen. It passed, but it was so tight their will be push back from the NO people on everything, especially consumption shops. I love the plant but I wouldn't promote places to go consume then have to leave. Same with bars, I don't think we should have them. I just hope we get some dispensaries opening in the next couple months to start.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 10, 2016)

2 DAYS LATER......Treasures already talking to the legislature about changing the law. Extending timeliness, raising taxes, eliminating personal grow. WTF!

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2016/11/09/after-pot-legalization-public-officials-scramble/ZObbGJyw6KsMWfTWrU1SFK/story.html


----------



## chillychill (Nov 10, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 2 DAYS LATER......Treasures already talking to the legislature about changing the law. Extending timeliness, raising taxes, eliminating personal grow. WTF!
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2016/11/09/after-pot-legalization-public-officials-scramble/ZObbGJyw6KsMWfTWrU1SFK/story.html


Just absolutely disgusting, They are paid to be prepared for this shit!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 11, 2016)

Call your state reps and complain


----------



## jbcCT (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys my brother told me under MA law you can do 8 plants. Any truth to this?


----------



## old_timer (Nov 27, 2016)

jbcCT said:


> Hey guys my brother told me under MA law you can do 8 plants. Any truth to this?


Only 6: "persons at least 21 years old to possess up to one ounce of marijuana outside of their residences; possess up to ten ounces of marijuana inside their residences; grow up to six marijuana plants in their residences; give one ounce or less of marijuana to a person at least 21 years old without payment; possess, produce or transfer hemp; or make or transfer items related to marijuana use, storage, cultivation, or processing." 
But that is 6 plants per individual, a residence can have up to 12.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Dec 6, 2016)

So when is home cultivation going to be officially allowed?


----------



## old_timer (Dec 6, 2016)

BBbubblegum said:


> So when is home cultivation going to be officially allowed?


"This act shall take effect on December 15, 2016"


----------



## BBbubblegum (Dec 7, 2016)

old_timer said:


> "This act shall take effect on December 15, 2016"


Right around the corner...although I have heard some talks of that deadline being pushed back to allow more time for officials. I guess we'll find out in a week...


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Dec 10, 2016)

BBbubblegum said:


> Right around the corner...although I have heard some talks of that deadline being pushed back to allow more time for officials. I guess we'll find out in a week...


It should pass in schedule. Every vote had to be tallied, and then the bill presented to the governors council. It will be presented Wednesday and is likely to pass.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 19, 2016)

Massachusetts here! Ya, it's pretty kickass


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 19, 2016)

Officially legal to grow 6 plants for yourself 12 per household.. Get to work if you already haven't!


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't see any way for us little guys who have worked 20+ years to create some strains being able to sell seeds like other states.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Dec 30, 2016)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> I don't see any way for us little guys who have worked 20+ years to create some strains being able to sell seeds like other states.


I haven't seen anything in the legislation that says you can't sell seeds.


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Jan 30, 2017)

So I was looking at the law and couldn't find some things:

Definition of a plant. - am I going to get vanned for having seedlings that I expect some to die? If plant a flowering plant? You get the idea.

Household. - If I lived in an apartment building, what does the household count as. Could a commune pool their resources together, or would that violate it? Would 3 houses be able to grow all in one remote location together?


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2017)

HideousPenguinBoy said:


> So I was looking at the law and couldn't find some things:
> 
> Definition of a plant. - am I going to get vanned for having seedlings that I expect some to die? If plant a flowering plant? You get the idea.
> 
> Household. - If I lived in an apartment building, what does the household count as. Could a commune pool their resources together, or would that violate it? Would 3 houses be able to grow all in one remote location together?


Current law makes no distinction between a seedling, a plant in veg, or one in flower. So yes, anything with roots would be considered a plant.

There are almost 30 laws being proposed currently in the senate however. One would repeal the whole law, one would basically make homegrwing impossible (you would be allowed 3 plants in veg, three in gflower BUT you will be held to a max of total weight - the law doesn't say dry flower weight, it doesn't distinguish stalk from bud, wet or dry). Yet another will kick the legal age up to 25.

If you live in MA, call/write your senator and rep and tell them to NOT support sen lewis's or any biulls gutting prop 4.

It will all go away with a stroke of the republican governors pen.


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Jan 30, 2017)

greg nr said:


> If you live in MA, call/write your senator and rep and tell them to NOT support sen lewis's or any biulls gutting prop 4.


Ugh. Will do. I'll go playing around the state government site and see if there are any laws not trying to make the legalization useless.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2017)

HideousPenguinBoy said:


> Ugh. Will do. I'll go playing around the state government site and see if there are any laws not trying to make the legalization useless.


check out the new beginnings for massachussetts thread. There is a list of bills that have been filed with hyperlinks.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Jan 30, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Current law makes no distinction between a seedling, a plant in veg, or one in flower. So yes, anything with roots would be considered a plant.
> 
> There are almost 30 laws being proposed currently in the senate however. One would repeal the whole law, one would basically make homegrwing impossible (you would be allowed 3 plants in veg, three in gflower BUT you will be held to a max of total weight - the law doesn't say dry flower weight, it doesn't distinguish stalk from bud, wet or dry). Yet another will kick the legal age up to 25.
> 
> ...


None of these are likely to pass, as most have a minority following. Also, Baker seems relatively level-headed as far as I'm concerned, and has shown to value the will of the voters. He recently vetoed a raise for himself and the other state law makers. The best thing to do would be to call him and make your voice heard. Yes, he is against pot, but has stated before that he would uphold the voters will.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Jan 30, 2017)

Also, head over to http://www.defendquestion4.org/ this makes it easy to find your legislators info and ask them to defend the bill. Make it clear that this will affect how you vote in the next election.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> None of these are likely to pass, as most have a minority following. Also, Baker seems relatively level-headed as far as I'm concerned, and has shown to value the will of the voters. He recently vetoed a raise for himself and the other state law makers. The best thing to do would be to call him and make your voice heard. Yes, he is against pot, but has stated before that he would uphold the voters will.


I don't share your optimism. This is a conservative legislature. Most of them would be R's in any other state, but use the D to get votes. Progressive they are NOT.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Jan 30, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I don't share your optimism. This is a conservative legislature. Most of them would be R's in any other state, but use the D to get votes. Progressive they are NOT.


Don't share my optimism, call your representatives and make your voice heard. Be part of the process.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Jan 30, 2017)

HideousPenguinBoy said:


> So I was looking at the law and couldn't find some things:
> 
> Definition of a plant. - am I going to get vanned for having seedlings that I expect some to die? If plant a flowering plant? You get the idea.
> 
> Household. - If I lived in an apartment building, what does the household count as. Could a commune pool their resources together, or would that violate it? Would 3 houses be able to grow all in one remote location together?


It says residence. I'm pretty sure, under mgl, each apartment is a residence.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Don't share my optimism, call your representatives and make your voice heard. Be part of the process.


A;ready have.


----------



## fibba (Apr 18, 2017)

http://www.telegram.com/news/20170316/recreational-marijuana-moratorium-will-go-to-shrewsbury-town-meeting-voters

Is this just on setting up shops to buy? It mentions recreational use is not affected or growing. Is there a way they can ban pot all together in my town, Shrewsbury, MA


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

fibba said:


> http://www.telegram.com/news/20170316/recreational-marijuana-moratorium-will-go-to-shrewsbury-town-meeting-voters
> 
> Is this just on setting up shops to buy? It mentions recreational use is not affected or growing. Is there a way they can ban pot all together in my town, Shrewsbury, MA


No. The state law allows the towns the right to decide whether they want retail sales or commercial grow facilities in their town. It doesn't give them the power to regulate home growing or consumption.


----------



## fibba (Apr 18, 2017)

thats good to hear.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

It doesn't mean that local pd's are at all happy with the new bill though. They hate it. They hate it even more than they hated decriminalization. They hate it with a passion.

Don't give them a reason to visit you. They can easily find a way to jam you up if that is their goal, even if you are legal. And, at least several of the local leo's in my area have shown it to be not just a goal, but an obsession..


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Apr 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> It doesn't mean that local pd's are at all happy with the new bill though. They hate it. They hate it even more than they hated decriminalization. They hate it with a passion.
> 
> Don't give them a reason to visit you. They can easily find a way to jam you up if that is their goal, even if you are legal. And, at least several of the local leo's in my area have shown it to be not just a goal, but an obsession..


Which PD's hate it. Most cops in my are never gave a crap about weed when it was illegal. They have better things to dom


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Which PD's hate it. Most cops in my are never gave a crap about weed when it was illegal. They have better things to dom


Pick any/all of the towns surrounding shrewsbury with a borough in their name. There is a multi town task force that is very active. These are the guys that will combine weed from multiple passengers and tag them all over the limit under constructive possession.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Apr 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Pick any/all of the towns surrounding shrewsbury with a borough in their name. There is a multi town task force that is very active. These are the guys that will combine weed from multiple passengers and tag them all over the limit under constructive possession.


Sounds like you need to move.


----------



## fibba (Apr 18, 2017)

well you can have 10 zips in your house. i would never have that much. and I dont drive with anything on me so unless the cops bring like 9 and a half oz with them. That wont happen.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

fibba said:


> well you can have 10 zips in your house. i would never have that much. and I dont drive with anything on me so unless the cops bring like 9 and a half oz with them. That wont happen.


Actually under the original law you can have any amount that you grow. The 10 zips is if you don't grow.

I expect that to change, but it's the current law.

Here is the specific section of the law (full text at https://malegislature.gov/Laws/SessionLaws/Acts/2016/Chapter334):

(2) within the person’s primary residence, possessing up to 10 ounces of marijuana *and any marijuana produced by marijuana plants cultivated on the premises* and possessing, cultivating or processing not more than 6 marijuana plants for personal use so long as not more than 12 plants are cultivated on the premises at once;


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Sounds like you need to move.


To where? I like where I live. Cops are the same the world around.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Apr 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> To where? I like where I live. Cops are the same the world around.


Uh, like I said, here in WMA the cops couldn't give less of a shit about weed, even when it wasn't legal. You'd get the odd cop here and there who would bother arresting someone on possession, but most of them would just confiscate your shit and break your piece. Then laugh.


----------



## fibba (Apr 18, 2017)

Is there a curfew like no smoking after 10pm?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

fibba said:


> Is there a curfew like no smoking after 10pm?


Not in the law itself. The closest they come to this is in the following section:

_Restrictions on public consumption of marijuana. No person shall consume marijuana in a public place or smoke marijuana where smoking tobacco is prohibited. A person who violates this subsection shall be punished by a civil penalty of not more than $100. This subsection shall not apply to a person who consumes marijuana or marijuana products in a designated area of a marijuana establishment located in a city or town that has voted to allow consumption on the premises where sold and shall not be construed to limit the medical use of marijuana.
_​There is also a reference to not being allowed near schools,but that should be obvious.


----------



## fibba (Apr 20, 2017)

so whos celebrating! is everyone staying low key?


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Apr 20, 2017)

fibba said:


> so whos celebrating! is everyone staying low key?


I gotta work with heavy machinery tonight. So not me.


----------



## brewbeer (Jul 18, 2017)

So the political process has been working on changing the voter initiative law here in Massachusetts.

Changes to the law include increasing the taxes from 12% to 20% (6.25% sales, 10.75% excise, 3% local), and adding a provision that would allow for the banning of sales in municipalities. Towns where voters supported the initiative last November would be required to pass a voter referendum to ban retail sales, where as towns who's voters did not support the initiative would only be required to pass bylaws against retail sales. 

Another significant change was to increase the number of administrators on the cannabis control commission from 3 to 5, and give the governor and attorney general some say in choosing the commission members.

Left unchanged were the homegrow provisions, the amount adults are allowed to legally possess, and the July 1, 2018 target date for the start of rec sales.

The state legislature and governor are expected to agree with these proposed changes recommended by the conference committee formed to reconcile differences in the state house and senate versions of the bill.


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Jul 18, 2017)

Are those the changes from the House version? Cus their taxes were set to 28% (or 56% if passed as written).


----------



## brewbeer (Jul 18, 2017)

This is for the compromise version meant to reconcile the differences between the state house and state senate versions of the bill.


----------

